# Hydraulic Problem YN240D



## RPoulin (Mar 24, 2021)

i purchased a Yanmar 240D i had to do a ton of work and i finally got it to run and when i tried to lift the front bucket i dead headed the pump (my fault i had the lines to the valve crossed). so i rebuilt most of the motor and when i pulled the hydraulic pump i expected to find the key snapped. well lo and behold the key was perfect so i pulled the pump apart and everything looks good. the coupling looks good the drive part looks good. so what could be the problem of no hydraulic pressure?? this pump is a real pain to get off of the tractor and i dont want to do it twice


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are satisfied pump or coupling drive has no problem then you should get flow. Assuming you haven't put it back together and tried it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RPoulin said:


> i purchased a Yanmar YM240D i had to do a ton of work and i finally got it to run and when i tried to lift the front bucket i dead headed the pump (my fault i had the lines to the valve crossed). so i rebuilt most of the motor and when i pulled the hydraulic pump i expected to find the key snapped. well lo and behold the key was perfect so i pulled the pump apart and everything looks good. the coupling looks good the drive part looks good. so what could be the problem of no hydraulic pressure?? this pump is a real pain to get off of the tractor and i dont want to do it twice


BEFORE you do ANYTHING, look at the attached ..

YANMAR YM240 Hydraulic Service Manual YT7707-165E.pdf


----------



## RPoulin (Mar 24, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> BEFORE you do ANYTHING, look at the attached ..
> 
> YANMAR YM240 Hydraulic Service Manual YT7707-165E.pdf


i will read through this manual Thank you. the odd thing is the 3 point lift worked fine at the beginning then after i deadheaded the front loader everything stopped working that's why i thought that i sheared the key. prior to running the machine i drained the hydraulic fluid, cleaned the filter and replaced all of the hydraulic lines. the hard lines and the flex lines are new. the machine runs ok just no Hyd movement.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

RPoulin said:


> i will read through this manual Thank you. the odd thing is the 3 point lift worked fine at the beginning then after i deadheaded the front loader everything stopped working that's why i thought that i sheared the key. prior to running the machine i drained the hydraulic fluid, cleaned the filter and replaced all of the hydraulic lines. the hard lines and the flex lines are new. the machine runs ok just no Hyd movement.


Have you tried it since the mishap?


----------



## RPoulin (Mar 24, 2021)

winston said:


> Have you tried it since the mishap?


No.... i bought this tractor and it was in rough shape. after i got it to run the crankcase pressure was blowing so hard through the vent it sounded like my air compressor sprung a leak. so i decided to do a partial motor rebuild. the front piston looked ok but when i pulled the back piston had broken rings and broken ring landings (as i suspected) i used a ball hone and the sleeves cleaned up nicely so i didn't re sleeve the motor. i replaced both pistons and rings. seeing i had this all tore down i am replacing all of the water hoses (they are aged) and then i pulled the pump out and i am trying to sort this out before i finish putting the motor together..... i am desperately trying to figure out what is wrong before i get this all buttoned up. this pump is a pain in the butt to remove the radiator bracket prevents you from just pulling the pump straight out. i am thinking on modifying the bracket in the event of having to pull this out again. i pulled the pump apart and everything looks ok but what can really go wrong with a gear pump??


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Another try would seem to be in order. Might try taking loose discharge line and only crank the motor over with compression release engaged to check for flow before starting engine.


----------



## RPoulin (Mar 24, 2021)

is there a way to install a pressure relief valve right after the pump so if anything ever does fail later it would save the pump??


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

RPoulin said:


> is there a way to install a pressure relief valve right after the pump so if anything ever does fail later it would save the pump??


Hydraulic Pump Relief Valve (DIY): Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com) 

HYDRAULIC PUMP RELIEF VALVE - KIT: Yanmar Tractor Parts (hoyetractor.com)


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but I was informed the filter we can buy locally are way to restrictive for many Yanmars . Hoye tractor parts just schooled me on this issue . Hope you got it sorted out.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TractorRookie said:


> I know this is an old thread but I was informed the filter we can buy locally are way to restrictive for many Yanmars . Hoye tractor parts just schooled me on this issue . Hope you got it sorted out.


OK, I can also school you here too.  

Whilst at Rockauto.com, under the product part number search, type in the filter number(s). Then open the filter p/n results. The Data Sheet will tell you the micro, bypass filter and flow rate range. A majority of the time, the Purolator brand meets the requirements for Ag machinery (24 to 35 microns with by-pass). 

Wix are great filters for vehicles (14 to low 20 microns) , just pick a taller filter to ensure the best flow. The more the surface area on a denser or lower number micron filter the better it will flow. So, cars & trucks do very well. Ag, not so good. 

Fram filters are hit-or-miss. Because they make just too many variations and outsource to other private filter companies worldwide. BUT, if you do ask a NAPA store in a rural area, you'll get the right answer much of the time. 

Another good site. However, verify what the filter can do other than it 'fits'.





Oil filter cross reference


Convert one oil filter brand to another. Huge database covering >2000 different brands and hundreds of thousands of oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> OK, I can also school you here too.
> 
> Whilst at Rockauto.com, under the product part number search, type in the filter number(s). Then open the filter p/n results. The Data Sheet will tell you the micro, bypass filter and flow rate range. A majority of the time, the Purolator brand meets the requirements for Ag machinery (24 to 35 microns with by-pass).
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing all your knowledge with a rookie like myself. I cant tell you how helpful its been . I do have a couple questions on my tractor I could use some answers on. I will take some pictures and post the questions on the Yanmar section. Hopefully you can bring me up speed on that stuff as well .


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> OK, I can also school you here too.
> 
> Whilst at Rockauto.com, under the product part number search, type in the filter number(s). Then open the filter p/n results. The Data Sheet will tell you the micro, bypass filter and flow rate range. A majority of the time, the Purolator brand meets the requirements for Ag machinery (24 to 35 microns with by-pass).
> 
> ...



Hey thanks again for all your help here and the feedback . I thought I'd let you and everyone else know that the filter I got from Hoye fixed my hydraulic issues . I'm sure with enough research a longer and more free flowing filter would have got the same results. The have 2 types make sure to confirm your thread size. 









HYDRAULIC FILTER - SPIN-ON


Check out the deal on HYDRAULIC FILTER - SPIN-ON at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com


----------



## TractorRookie (Dec 6, 2021)

RPoulin said:


> i purchased a Yanmar 240D i had to do a ton of work and i finally got it to run and when i tried to lift the front bucket i dead headed the pump (my fault i had the lines to the valve crossed). so i rebuilt most of the motor and when i pulled the hydraulic pump i expected to find the key snapped. well lo and behold the key was perfect so i pulled the pump apart and everything looks good. the coupling looks good the drive part looks good. so what could be the problem of no hydraulic pressure?? this pump is a real pain to get off of the tractor and i dont want to do it twice


So did you ever get this fixed ?


----------

